# Colombia - All climates in 1 million km2



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

A selection of photos from all of Colombia's 5 natural regions:

*Andes | Caribbean | Amazon | Pacific | Savannah (aka Llanos)*
^^
Please state what geographical region is represented by using the colours above.

I'll begin with 2 Andean landscapes and 1 Caribbean.

*Chingaza National Park




















Taroa, Guajira










Cabo de La Vela, Guajira










Sierra Nevada del Cocuy, Boyaca





















*


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

Now I present 1 landscape from each of the Pacific, Llano(Savannah) and Amazon regions of Colombia.

*Nuqui, Choco

Photos from: http://windsurfcolombia.blogspot.co.uk




















Cerros La Hormiga (Ant Hills), Vichada




















Raudal del Jirijirimo, Vaupes*


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

So what do we think so far?

Not bad for a "tropical" country smack bang on the equator the size of Ontario *or* South Australia *or* Texas + New Mexico hey?

The reason Colombia has many climates is due to its mountainous terrain. About 1/4 of the country is mountainous between 1km and 6km high. This is also where 70% of the population lives to escape the humidity of the coastal and tropical forest regions. Colombia's 3 largest cities Bogota (8 million), Medellin (3 million) and Cali (2.5 million) are all in the Andes, then comes Barranquilla (2 million) and Cartagena (1 million) on the Caribbean coast. 

A few facts you might not know.

1. Colombia has the highest coastal mountains in the world, meaning you can find pristine Caribbean beaches and snow capped mountains within a 40km radius (less than one end of Greater London to the other within the M25 ring road).

2. Colombia has the largest body of snow in northern South America.

3. Colombia administrates 1 tenth of the Caribbean Sea.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

All these photos and info is very interesting. I didn't know Colombia is so big and diverse. 


Please keep them coming.


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

^^

Thanks Primeval...now for some Cityscapes and their environments.

*Bogotá (2.6 Km above Sea level, Avg. 14°C )




















Medellín (1.5 km above sea level, Avg. 22°C)




















Cali (1 km above sea level, Avg. 24°C) 



















*


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

My beautiful country. I love it. ^_^


----------



## fastboyRD (Jun 8, 2010)

_I love it too... and i'm not even Colombian. :|_


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

Between the two cliff faces of the *Guaitara Canyon* you find this.

*Santuario de las Lajas, Guaitara Canyon, Nariño*


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

What do we want to see next?


Caribbean beaches? Deserts? More Andes, maybe some coffee farms? or the luscious Amazon? I'm happy to take requests.


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Tintipan Island, San Bernardo Archipelago, Sucre*


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Sonson, Antioquia*
Spot the 2 traditional coffee farms on the top and top-right corner of the photo.


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Tatacoa Desert, Huila*


----------



## Colombo Canadian2 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm speechless; but I must say that colombia is one of the most underrated country in the whole world.


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Nabusimake, Cesar*
Old Native American town, main seat of the *Arhuaco* Indigenous people. Based at the southern foothills of the highest coastal mountains in the world, the Sierra Nevada of Santa Marta on Colombia's Caribbean coast.


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

The 5th city of Colombia:
*Cartagena of Indies, Bolivar*


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Amazing pictures! keep them coming.


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

^^

Thanks. I'm wondering whether there's an audience for this though as not many people have entered or posted. 

I'm stuck on what to showcase next, need some feedback from the forum.


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Maybe some of the Pacific rainforest (Choco)? Love the quality of the pictures you are posting..


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

PuebloFuerte said:


> ^^
> 
> Thanks. I'm wondering whether there's an audience for this though as not many people have entered or posted.
> 
> I'm stuck on what to showcase next, need some feedback from the forum.


Don't worry whn it comes to colombians thread or any other south american country is always the same

This forum love N. America and europe so we get used to it

But hey! your pics are amazing! colombia is a very diverse country love it :cheers:


Keep posting!


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

^^

Really? I don't think that's the case and if it is maybe they can be nudged in the right direction. Take them out of the darkness of ignorance :cripes: :lol:


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

Bogota's most visited mountain top:
*Monserrate, Bogota (3,152 metres high)*
Filmed on Monserrate: MTV's pick of 'best new band' in the world 2010:
*Bomba Estero*
Link: MTV Best New Band Winner 








> A few lyrics...
> 
> "Bring me a flask to keep the blood that spills from my heart.
> And bring me water with oxygen, but slowly;
> ...


*Interesting Fact:
Due to Bogota's rich arts scene, it has become the 5th city in the world to be designated UNESCO City of Music.
Link: UNESCO Cities of Music


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

Latin America's biggest *Free* Music Festival.
*Rock Al Parque (Rock at the Park), Bogota*


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Interesting Fact
In Colombia the Andes split into 3 mountain ranges, creating two large river valleys (*Magdalena* and *Cauca*) that separate the large cities located in the highlands.

Therefore this is what you see a lot of when travelling by road from city to city in the Andean region as illustrated in this music video by up and coming Colombian Swing Band '*Monsieur Periné*'.


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

The Northern Desert is an economically poor area but full of natural riches such as these Salt flats.

*Manaure, Guajira*


















Following the musical theme of this page, I present AfroColombian band:
*Chocquibtown* at *Manaure*, Guajira

Latin Grammy winners, Anglo-Grammy nominees
FIFA 2011 soundtrack


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

The largest body of water in Colombia:
*Cienaga Grande, Magdalena*





































Life on the *Cienaga* illustrated by this music video by:
*Andres Cabas* - Ana Maria


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

Birthplace of the legend of 'El Dorado: the golden city'.
*Guatavita, Cundinamarca*




























Filmed at *Guatavita*:
*Fanny Lu* - No Te Pido Flores


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Chicamocha Canyon, Santander*




























This is officially the music page :banana2:

Filmed at *Chicamocha*
*Velandia y la Tigra* - Dejo


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

This island used to belong to England and therefore the natives still speak an English akin to their Jamaican counterparts as you can hear in the video.

*San Andres Island*

Filmed in *San Andres*
*Jiggy D* - I'm not a Perfect Man


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

Serbia-Montenegro-RS said:


> Love Colombia


You're in good company :drunk:


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

One of the largest concentration of Marine animals in the world.
*Malpelo Island, Valle del Cauca*


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

The highest point in the Colombian Andes.
*Nevado del Huila*


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Barichara, Santander*


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

A white sandy beach high in the Andes.
*Tota Lake, Boyaca* (3,015 metres high)


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm a little stuck on what to show next...any feedback from the forum? 

Anyone else is free to post photos of Colombia also, it will be nice if there was a climatic theme to the image as its the title of the thread. Otherwise the floor is yours. 

I'm going to take a break for a while as my days off work are over.


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Baru Island, Bolivar*


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*San Felipe de Barajas Fort, Cartagena of Indies*


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Termales (Hot Springs), Santa Rosa de Cabal, Risaralda*


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Love ur post PuebloFuerte!!!


Keep them comin! :cheers:


----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

This spectacular thread makes me rather upset with myself. I've been to Colombia a number of times but never seen most of this beautiful stuff. For nature, really only el Nevado Ruiz and Chicamocha canyon.

I really must explore more when going back.


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Colinas del Quindio*


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

Known as the river of 5 colours:
*Caño Cristales, Meta*


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

Geographic centre of Colombia:
*Puerto Lopez, Meta*
EDIT: I'll leave this post for a later date so as not overload the page too much.


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Guatape, Antioquia*




























*Scroll Across >>>*








*Scroll Across >>>*


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Purace Volcano from Popayan city, Cauca*


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*San Andres Island*


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

Colombia's 2nd City
*Medellin, Antioquia*


----------



## dimes (Mar 5, 2007)

:applause:

Nice job, keep'em coming.


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

dimes said:


> Nice job, keep'em coming.


Thanks, unfortunately I don't have as much time on my hands so anyone's more than welcome to pitch in and post if they want.


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

^^
Hard to believe that's the same city dubbed in the early 90s the murder & kidnap capital of the world and at one point it was the most dangerous place on Earth.

Medellin is the perfect example of how investment in socially inclusive good quality architecture can help to change the hearts, minds and conduct of its residents. Hence functional public spaces is at the core of many Colombian cities' development policies.


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

One of the largest desert oasis in the world.
*Macuira, Guajira*


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Bello Colombia.


----------



## O'uitte (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow!! Beautiful photos!


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Puerto Nariño, Amazonas*


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

Waterfall on the road from *Popayan* to *San Agustin*


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Providence Island, San Andres Archipelago*

*>>scroll accross>>*


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Omar Ibn Al Khattab Mosque, Maicao, Guajira *


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Otun Lake, Risaralda*


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Moroco Ridge, Vaupes*


----------



## baks (Oct 4, 2003)

¡hermoso país!


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Puerto Carreño Plains (Llanos), Vichada*


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Colombia is fascinating kay:


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

Colombia's 3rd city:
*Cali, Valle del Cauca*


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Bahia Solano, Choco*


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

UNESCO World Heritage
*San Agustin Monoliths, Huila*


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

Colombia's 13th city
*Monteria, Cordoba*


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Keep it coming. This is the best Colombia thread out there kay:


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

^^

Thank You.

I will be posting each and every time I get a chance too. It's almost impossible to run out of material for Colombia, there's so much to show. Sit back and enjoy opcorn:


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

Colombia's 11th City
*Manizales, Caldas*



















*Manizales* and the snow capped mountains of *Ruiz* and *Santa Isabel*


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Guatape Town, Antioquia*


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

More from *Manizales*:


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

^^
Manizales has so many beautiful Republican buildings and a really interesting terrain and natural setting. Shame all those block-style buildings hide that! 

I know Colombian city councils are already doing this but I think they should do more to improve their new-build planning policies and consolidate some of the not so attractive 70s and 80s constructions.


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

^^
Continuing on from my point above,
this is the level of design Colombia is experiencing in Medellin and Colombians should demand this level of design throughout the country as people do here in London, where residents have a voice in what is and isn't built.

*Alpujarra, Medellin*


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Some more modern colombian arquitecture and public space:

























































This is a *public school* in Santa Marta:


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

More contempo arquitecture:




medavianca said:


> RUTA N . ANTIOQUIA, MEDELLÍN
> 
> Ruta N, Medellín por Alejandro Osorio Agudelo, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Public Kindergarten in Bogota, in a poor area:











Public Library in Bogota:


----------



## Carbet (Jun 13, 2005)

Nice thread.


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

There's also some really cool before/afters of the radical change Colombia has undergone.. If you want i can post some.


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

An important structure in Colombian history. 
The *Sun temple* of the *Muisca* people. 
Burnt down by the Spanish in 1539 and recently restored.

*Sogamoso, Boyaca*


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Paipa, Boyaca*





































In honour of Colombia's independence
*Lancer's Monument*


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Laguna Verde, Nariño
*


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

"pan de azucar" y "pulpito" by julianasur, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

The mountains of boyaca by julianasur, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

monumento_santander by mamonto_70, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Flamingos by Hermes Trimegisto, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

iglesia y convento de la Candelaria by Seracat, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Guatapé, Antioquia by The Colombian Way, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

the mountains surrounding Monserrate, Bogota by lornapips, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Parque Nacional Natural Los Nevados: Nevado del Tolima 5,200 meters (17,060 feet) by AKDonini, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Laguna El Laja by Lucia Abello A, on Flickr


Valle en el Parque by Lucia Abello A, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Caribe by Diego Tovar, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Castelo de San Felipe by Diego Tovar, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Nueva Venecia (El Morro) Magdalena - Colombia by aldodalmazzo, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Guatapé, Antioquia by The Colombian Way, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Los Estoraques National Park by Malin and Espen, on Flickr


Cemetary in La Playa by Malin and Espen, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Cartagena, Plaza Sto Domingo by Hugo Ardila, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Taganga, Colombia by kontour-travel.com, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

A todo pulmón! by diegoehoyosg, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Bogotá: Calle 11 by zug55, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Cartagena deIndias, Colombia by jjrestrepoa (busy), on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

VOLCAN GALERAS by luchohaf, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

teatro2 by :: Relativo ::, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

the desert by RaZoRDaB, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Parque Nacional del Café, Colombia by ruta800, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Desierto de la Tatacoa by Chibcha, on Flickr


caminando by Chibcha, on Flickr


Cordilleras by Chibcha, on Flickr



Cordilleras by Chibcha, on Flickr


lecho de rio seco by Chibcha, on Flickr


Peñones by Chibcha, on Flickr


El peñon de constantino by Chibcha, on Flickr


El peñon de Constantino by Chibcha, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Parque Nacional de los Nevados by ruta800, on Flickr


Parque Nacional de los Nevados by ruta800, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Tota por Stefan by kasia o, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Parque Nacional del Café, Colombia by ruta800, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

CAÑON DEL CHICAMOCHA 11 by castillomagallanes, on Flickr


CAÑON DEL CHICAMOCHA 10 by castillomagallanes, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

CAÑON DEL CHICAMOCHA 07 by castillomagallanes, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

AMAZONAS 057 by castillomagallanes, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

El Infiernito - Centre Astronomique des indiens Muiscas by cpqs, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Playa Blanca - Cartagena by :: Diego García  ::, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Cañón del rio Cauca by Fernando Alberto Restrepo L., on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Rodadero by Carlos.Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

El Azufral by Lina C.W., on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Castillo by piloto de pruebas, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Dpto del Cesar/COLOMBIA by ofaic, on Flickr


Lago Recinto del Pensamiento 2 by S€[email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Ciro Alve (Jul 21, 2012)

*Congratulations to each of the photographers and people who show these beautiful images of Colombia, have really made a wonderful collection of beautiful landscape, its cities and have portrayed us the joy of people ... I'm Colombian and made me feel very proud of my country.*
*
But Colombia is also a wealth* *of exotic animals* *and flowers*


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Colombia | One photo per post.*

*COLOMBIA.*​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Rio Grande Dam - Antioquia*



Represa Rio Grande by jaime salazar alzate ( busy ), on Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Cauca Canyon - Antioquia*


Cañon del Cauca SurOeste Antioqueño by jaime salazar alzate ( busy ), on Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Downtown Bogotá *


BOG / by [ M A T R I O S H K A ] ®, on Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Bogotá *


Bogota sin fin by CAUT, on Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Tayrona Park - Caribbean Coast*


Playa Cristal Parque Tayrona - Santa Marta Colombia (I) by Hugo Quintero, on Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Johnny Cay - San Andres Island*


Johny Cay – San Andrés Islas by Mario Carvajal, on Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Villa De Leyva - Boyacá*


Colonial Beauty in Colombia by chrisuebe, on Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Plaza Mayor - Villa de Leyva - Boyacá*


Plaza Mayor by chrisuebe, on Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Nevado del Ruiz​*

Nevado del Ruiz by Colombia Travel, on Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Nevado del Ruiz*


Nevado del Ruiz by Colombia Travel, on Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Medellín - Colombia's second largest city*


Medellín Skyline from Pueblito Paisa by Skept, on Flickr​


----------



## Insider92 (Aug 6, 2009)

Keep posting great pictures


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gleon/390768415/in/photostream/​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Amanecer Sabana de Bogotá by hcruiz, on Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Bogotá at night*


Sabana of Bogota @ night by Greenery, on Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Guatapé - Antioquia*


Guatape view by AniSuperNova83, on Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Chicamocha Canyon*​
The Chicamocha Canyon (chee-kah-mow-cha) is a steep sided canyon carved by the Chicamocha River. This river flows through the departments of Boyaca and Santander, where it reaches its maximum depth near the outskirts of Bucaramanga.

The canyon is the result of the erosion caused by water. It created deep cliffs on both sides. The Chicamocha Canyon begins near the town of Soata in the Department of Boyaca and flows mainly through the Department of Santander, extending all the way to the municipality of Lebrija. This geographic feature was caused by the movement of tectonic plates that extend from the Chicamocha canyon to other regions such as Bucaramanga.

The canyon extends over 108,000 acres and 2000 meters in depth. The canyon was formed about 46 million years ago. On this territory many million years ago, there was a lake that hosted many marine animals whose remains have been found. The canyon is currently administered by Chicamocha National Park.
In 2009, the canyon was nominated as one of the 7 natural wonders contest.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/oleglitvin/8418012805/​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Variante Madrid, doble calzada (2012) by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura (ANI), on Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Road + train*


Puente vehicular Ferrocarril II (2012) by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura (ANI), on Flickr​


----------



## eduardo mora (Aug 15, 2008)

*Cerros de Mavecure (Guainía, Colombia).*









​


----------



## eduardo mora (Aug 15, 2008)

*Tropas destacadas en el desierto de la Guajira - Colombia*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@eduardo mora: Please post the links (credits) on these flickr photos


----------



## eduardo mora (Aug 15, 2008)

Credits:

Cerros de Mavecure (Guainía, Colombia) = http://www.geolocation.ws/v/P/47853388/cerros-de-mavecure-desde-el-ro-inrida/en

Tropas destacadas en el desierto de la Guajira - Colombia= http://www.flickr.com/photos/ejercito-nacional/5534896784/


----------



## eduardo mora (Aug 15, 2008)

* Caño Cristales - Los Ochos*

Caño Cristales is a Colombian river located in the Serrania de la Macarena, province of Meta. The river is commonly called "The River of Five Colors," "The Liquid Rainbow" or even " The Most Beautiful River in the World" due to its striking colors like yellow, green, blue, black, and especially the red of the Macarenia clavigera at the bottom of the river giving it a unique appearance.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caño_Cristales









http://www.geolocation.ws/v/P/93795659/cao-cristales-los-ochos/en#​


----------



## eduardo mora (Aug 15, 2008)

*The Muisca Raft (Balsa Muisca in Spanish)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/8371820924/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Neusa - Cundinamarca*


La dolce vita by mao !!!, on Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Cundinamarca*


Mist by Chibcha, on Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Sopó - Cundinamarca*


Sunset in Sopó by CAUT, on Flickr
​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Tunja road*


Tunja-Bogotá 1 by MGMGR, on Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Nariño - Chiles and Cumbal volcano*


Nariño Tierra de Sueño. by LaBandaPictures, on Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Sibate*


SIBATE. by LINDA SARMIENTO.1, on Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Guasca - Cundinamarca*


Paisaje rural de Guasca by ChristRuizBenitez, on Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Zipaquirá*


DSCF0035 by Juan Morris Nariño, on Flickr​


----------



## skies/ (Mar 21, 2013)

*Embalse del Tominé*


Represa de Tominé by CAUT, on Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Páramo Ocetá - Boyacá*


Páramo Ocetá 02 by mariusencolombia, on Flickr​


----------



## skies/ (Mar 21, 2013)

*Parque Natural Nacional Chingazá*


_DSC3232-- by CAUT, on Flickr​


----------



## skies/ (Mar 21, 2013)

*Parque Nacional Natural Chingaza II*


Laguna de Guasca by CAUT, on Flickr​


----------



## skies/ (Mar 21, 2013)

*Flying over Candelaria, Valle del Cauca*


Sobrevolando Candelaria by CAUT, on Flickr​


----------



## skies/ (Mar 21, 2013)

*Scenic countryside in Guatavita*


Laguna Guatavita by The Colombian Way, on Flickr​


----------



## skies/ (Mar 21, 2013)

*Bogotá*


Cra 7 con Calle 110 by CAUT, on Flickr​


----------



## skies/ (Mar 21, 2013)

*Aeropuerto Internacional El Dorado, Bogotá*


2013-08-bogota-1918 by Mon_Tours, on Flickr​


----------



## skies/ (Mar 21, 2013)

*Biblioteca Pública Virgilio Barco*


Biblioteca Pública Virgilio Barco por Alejandro Estrada López, en Flickr​


----------



## skies/ (Mar 21, 2013)

*Jericó, Antioquia*


Jerico Ant by jaime salazar alzate.... busy..!!!!, on Flickr​


----------



## skies/ (Mar 21, 2013)

*The road to Caucasia*


''túnel verde'' antes de llegar a Caucasia by jaime salazar alzate.... busy..!!!!, on Flickr​


----------



## skies/ (Mar 21, 2013)

*Cartagena*


Cartagena de Indias by The Colombian Way, on Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Mongui - Boyacá*


Monguí y Villa de Leyva 08 by mariusencolombia, on Flickr​


----------



## skies/ (Mar 21, 2013)

*Highway making its way through Madrid, Cundinamarca*


Enlace inicio variante Madrid (2012) by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura (ANI), on Flickr​


----------



## skies/ (Mar 21, 2013)

*Rice fields in the Eastern Plains*


Arrozal - Rice Plantation by CAUT, on Flickr​


----------



## skies/ (Mar 21, 2013)

*Tequendama Falls*


Los Dos Saltos (La Cascada y el Hotel) by CAUT, on Flickr​


----------



## skies/ (Mar 21, 2013)

*Coffee Cultural Landscape of Colombia*


San Alberto coffee tour and tasting, Buenavista, Quindío by The Colombian Way, on Flickr​


----------



## eduardo mora (Aug 15, 2008)

*San Bernardo del Viento*









http://www.ucrostravel.com/islapuntafaro.php​


----------



## eduardo mora (Aug 15, 2008)

*El arco -Tumaco*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3674591824/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## eduardo mora (Aug 15, 2008)

*El cocuy*









http://www.mantarayatravel.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/IMG_05842.jpg​


----------



## eduardo mora (Aug 15, 2008)

*El Cocuy*









http://farm8.staticflickr.com​


----------



## skies/ (Mar 21, 2013)

*Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Perpetuo Socorro, Medellín*


perpetuo_socorro por mamonto_70, en Flickr​


----------



## skies/ (Mar 21, 2013)

*Pozos Azules, Boyacá*


Pozos Azules, Boyacá por The Colombian Way, en Flickr​


----------



## skies/ (Mar 21, 2013)

*Convento del Santo Ecce *****


Convento Santo Ecce ****, Villa de Leyva by The Colombian Way, on Flickr​


----------



## eduardo mora (Aug 15, 2008)

*Cerro de Monserrate - Bogotá*









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6204/6117806024_58cd862a28_b.jpg​


----------



## eduardo mora (Aug 15, 2008)

*La Candelaria - Bogotá*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertosierrarestrepo/page3​/


----------



## eduardo mora (Aug 15, 2008)

*Río Mapa, Risaralda*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertosierrarestrepo/6033987432/in/photostream/​


----------



## eduardo mora (Aug 15, 2008)

*Cartagena de Indias - Bolivar*









Foto: Arturo Acero​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Capurganá II*


Al tendido by Lía Violeta, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Sapzurro*


Untitled by abustaca, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Casa de la Convención*, Rionegro


RIONEGRO by laloking97, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Casa de campo*, La Ceja









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5797622477​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*La Ceja*, Antioquia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mauricioagudelo/6444300637/in/photostream/​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Guatavita*, Cundinamarca











Guatavita by CAUT, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Embalse de Riogrande*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dairocorrea/2744125539/in/set-72157602507024371​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Coffee National Park*, Quindío Department









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5427162868​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Coffee National Park II*


DSC00576 by alvaro25, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Coffee National Park III*


DSC00581 by alvaro25, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Coffee National Park IV*


PARQUE DEL CAFE by COLOMBIA I, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Coffee National Park V*


Parq´ Café - SENA 105 by Andrés Felipe Patiño Amaya, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Cogua*, Cundinamarca Department


Cogua by maria pixeles, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Cogua by maria pixeles, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Plaza de Bolívar de Tunja*


^300/320. //40/4c/419/1.f - PLAZA DE BOLIVAR DE TUNJA, COLOMBIA 2007 by IMAGEN09, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Tunja*


Desde el cielo (Tunja-Boyacá) by Javier Piragauta, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Colegio Salesiano Maldonado*, Tunja









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dairocorrea/3180240623/in/photostream/​


----------



## JeanValJean (Aug 25, 2009)

Beautiful Colombia. Bella!


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Convento de San Agustín*, Tunja









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tharischev/2224651239/in/[email protected]/​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

JeanValJean said:


> Beautiful Colombia. Bella!


Thank you!! Stay tuned for more updates.


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tharischev/2225454270/in/[email protected]/​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tharischev/2224673075/in/[email protected]/​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tharischev/2225450132/in/[email protected]/​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Metropolitan Basilica Cathedral of Santiago de Tunja*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/victachor/6693247385/in/[email protected]/​


----------



## GaspareCO (Apr 13, 2013)

*Nevado del Huila*, Colombia


----------



## GaspareCO (Apr 13, 2013)

* Caño Cristales*, Colombia
"The Liquid Rainbow"


----------



## GaspareCO (Apr 13, 2013)

*Guajira dunas*, Colombia


----------



## GaspareCO (Apr 13, 2013)

*Tatacoa Desert*, Colombia


----------



## GaspareCO (Apr 13, 2013)

*PNN El Cocuy*, Colombia


----------



## GaspareCO (Apr 13, 2013)

*Gondava Park*, Colombia









http://500px.com/photo/4351297​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Las Lajas Sanctuary*

Las Lajas Sanctuary (Spanish: Santuario de Las Lajas) is a basilica church located in the southern Colombian Department of Nariño, municipality of Ipiales and built inside the canyon of the Guáitara River.


Las Lajas by Joe Stylos, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Las Lajas Sanctuary II*


Las Lajas 2 by Lina C.W., on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Crab Cay, Old Providence McBean Lagoon National Natural Park*


Crab Cay o Cayo Cangrejo Vista aérea — Decameron Providencia by decameronhotels, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Medellín*


Medellín por Dual Time, en Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Ruta N*, Medellín


Ruta N por deivid4, en Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Playa Siete Olas*, Santa Marta


Playa Siete Olas by Javier Garcia A., on Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

edit.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

next page.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Cabo de la vela - Guajira, Northern Colombia*


cabo_de_la_vela por Sueskún Agencia de Creatividad, en Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Nevado del Ruiz - Caldas/ Tolima departments*


nevado_del_ruiz por Sueskún Agencia de Creatividad, en Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*San Andrés islands - Colombian Caribbean*


piscina_san_andres por Sueskún Agencia de Creatividad, en Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta *

​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Guaitarilla - Nariño.*









http://guaitarilla-narino.gov.co/galeriafotos.shtml​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Cumbal - Nariño*









www.flickr.com/photos/danpazos/3239540585/galleries/​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Bogotá savann*a









http://www.flickr.com/photos/omard/4442255172/​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Villa de Leyva


Villa de Leyva - 051 by hunger artist, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

..


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

San Gil, Santander


San Gil - 59 by hunger artist, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Ciudad Perdida, Magdalena


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Los Llanos Natural Region


Estero by Richard Johnston G, on Flickr​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Bogotá​*








http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee149/aireos/Bogota/2665460280_d798a53a89_o.jpg









http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee149/aireos/Bogota/2457366911_db389098de_b.jpg









http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee149/aireos/Bogota/2495528445_5c0dc3df98_b.jpg









http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee149/aireos/Bogota/369477112_f6a961537a_b.jpg​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Cauca Viejo - Suroeste antioqueño








​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

El Retiro - Oriente antioqueño


----------



## Fenix_2007 (Apr 22, 2006)

...


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

One photo per post* and where's the good quality? 

*Mods pls delete those previews pics and this comment*.

thanks


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Fenix esas fotos la verdad estan muy flojas y ud. Las esta compartiendo en todos Los subforos habidos y por haber D:


----------



## Fenix_2007 (Apr 22, 2006)

Decepcionante el comportamiento de los foristas colombianos fuera del foro colombiano. Ahí les quito las fotos para que no les haga pasar pena con los foristas europeos y norteamericanos.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Leyva*


Archs to the plaza... por islander71, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Zipaquirá* 


El balcón... por islander71, en Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Great thread. I recently watched an episode of House Hunters international where there was a couple looking for a house in Bogotá. It's a beautiful city.


*Bogota*



everyday beauty by lifecatcher2010, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Laguna de la Plaza*


Laguna de la Plaza | NP Cocuy by DE UNA Colombia Tours, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*River arm in Guaviare which is a department in the southern central region of the country.*


River arm | Guaviare by DE UNA Colombia Tours, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This place is in Colombia's Carribbean region. The region comprises of departments which are contiguous to the Carribbean. 
*


Caribbean Colombia by Steve Behaeghel, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bogotá
*


Bogotá nocturna by RobertContrer, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bogotá Parque Simón Bolívar
*


Bogota Parque Simón Bolívar by RobertContrer, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Road leading to Pescadero, in Santander*


Tough road by yalilaguiselle, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sisga Dam in central Colombia*


Represa del Sisga 2 by RobertContrer, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lush landscape in Nariño*


Lush by m_morgavan, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This is on the Caño Cristales river which is in the Meta province*


CaÃ±o Cristales - Los Ochos by Mario Carvajal, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Laguna encantada in the Tolima department*


Laguna encantada, Prado Tolima by Mario Carvajal, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sierra Nevada del Cucoy*


Colombia - el Cocuy by Steve Behaeghel, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This is in Paramillo National Park*


Paramillo Quindio | NP Los Nevados by DE UNA Colombia Tours, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*La Tigra waterfall in Katios National Park*


Waterfal la Tigra - Parque Nacional Katios by DE UNA Colombia Tours, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cañon de Caño Canoas*


Cañon de Caño Canoas by DE UNA Colombia Tours, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Kayaking in the Caquetá department (Amazonas region). *


raudal el Tubo by DE UNA Colombia Tours, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Playa El Cabo de San Juan, Parque Tayrona*


Playa El Cabo de San Juan, Parque Tayrona - COLOMBIA by Tanenhaus, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Waterfall in Choco*


Choco | Waterfall of Jovi by DE UNA Colombia Tours, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Next page...


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Vakai said:


> *Sisga Dam in central Colombia*
> 
> 
> Represa del Sisga 2 by RobertContrer, on Flickr​


Beautiful! :cheers: It reminds me of my home village. The Lake and the mountains surrounding it.


----------



## GaspareCO (Apr 13, 2013)

*Bogotá*, Colombia









https://www.flickr.com/photos/madsector/8239958668/in/photostream​/


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Popayan City*


The white city by Carlos Andrés Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Nariño State, Colombia*


Guaitarilla / Nariño / Colombia by Luis Ponce M, on Flickr


Guaitarilla by Luis Ponce M, on Flickr​


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Blacks and Whites Carnival
Nariño State, Colombia*


Carnaval de Negros y Blancos 2010 by UdenarDigitalFotos, on Flickr


Carnaval de Negros y Blancos 2010 by UdenarDigitalFotos, on Flickr


Desfile Culturas Andinas by UdenarDigitalFotos, on Flickr


​


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

Carnaval de Negros y Blancos 2010 by UdenarDigitalFotos, on Flickr


Carnaval de Negros y Blancos 2010 by UdenarDigitalFotos, on Flickr

07 
by Jimena Espinoza, on Flickr

​


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Las Lajas
Nariño State*


Santuario de Nuestra Señora de Las Lajas / Ipiales / Nariño / Colombia by Luis Ponce M, on Flickr
​


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

The photos above on this page are from the Nariño state, one of the least regarded, least known and most abandoned areas of Colombia...
What do we think?


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Malpelo*
UNESCO RESERVE


Malpelo by Kadu Pinheiro - Underwater Photography, on Flickr


Los tres mosqueteros and Steffi underwater by PURA COLOMBIA TRAVEL AND DIVE, on Flickr


_MG_8235 by Kadu Pinheiro - Underwater Photography, on Flickr


Malpelo by juanes3h, on Flickr


Malpelo Island Bird by www.tomosborn.co.uk, on Flickr
​


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Downtown Bogota*


Planetario by Madmuasella, on Flickr


Bogotá by Jc Caruso, on Flickr


Bolívar Square from Above by CAUT, on Flickr

​


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

Nuqui, Pacific Coast 


Palmas, agua, viento y sol by dani.Co, on Flickr


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

How about a refreshing Premium Colombian Beer in the picturesque town of *Villa De Leyva*.

(Other Colombian beers are available):cheers:


Colombia: Villa de Leyva by zug55, on Flickr


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

El Acuario, San Andres


Panorámica del Acuario de San Andrés Islas — Decameron by decameronhotels, on Flickr


Acuario de San Andrés Islas by decameronhotels, on Flickr


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome to Colombia...


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Ritacuba* 


Ritacuba Blanco - Sierra Nevada del Cocouy by Beto Durán, on Flickr


Brownie con Helado (El Ritacuba Negro visto desde el Ritacuba Blanco) by sir charlitos, on Flickr


Sierra nevada del Cocuy 2006 (285) by Mateo Isaza R, on Flickr
​


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

Colombia's 7th city.
*Pereira*​

Panorámica de Pereira (Colombia) by MViejoPhotography ©, on Flickr









Author: *Andres Sossa*, imageshack


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Native Bamboo (Guadua) Forest*


Puente Colgante Parque Nacional del Café. Montenegro-Quindío by 100% Café de Colombia, on Flickr


184360_JV4_Armonia_de_un_Guadual by Colombia Travel, on Flickr


Dormir dentro de un guadual by Mario Carvajal, on Flickr

​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Movido


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Movido


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Manizales* Cathedral
Colombia's 11th City.


Catedral Basílica, Manizales Colombia by Colombia Travel, on Flickr
​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Let's move onto the next page please.


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

>>>


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

<<<


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Orinoquía Natural Region, Colombia*

The Orinoquía region is one of the five natural regions of Colombia that belongs to the Orinoco River watershed. It is also known colloquially as the Eastern Plains from the Spanish Llanos Orientales. The region covers most of the area of the departments of Meta, Arauca, Casanare and Vichada.


Yipal 3: Sobrevuelo Aves y humedales by Richard Johnston G, on Flickr


Yipal 3: Sobrevuelo Aves y humedales by Richard Johnston G, on Flickr


Yipal 3: Sobrevuelo Aves y humedales by Richard Johnston G, on Flickr


Yipal 3: Sobrevuelo Aves y humedales by Richard Johnston G, on Flickr


Yipal 3: Sobrevuelo Aves y humedales by Richard Johnston G, on Flickr


Yipal 3: Sobrevuelo Aves y humedales by Richard Johnston G, on Flickr


Yipal 3: Sobrevuelo Aves y humedales by Richard Johnston G, on Flickr


Yipal 3: Sobrevuelo Aves y humedales by Richard Johnston G, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Orinoquía Natural Region II*


Yipal 3: Sobrevuelo Aves y humedales by Richard Johnston G, on Flickr


Estero by Richard Johnston G, on Flickr


Estero by Richard Johnston G, on Flickr


Estero by Richard Johnston G, on Flickr


Estero by Richard Johnston G, on Flickr


Estero by Richard Johnston G, on Flickr


Estero by Richard Johnston G, on Flickr


Estero by Richard Johnston G, on Flickr


Palma de aceite by Richard Johnston G, on Flickr


Estero by Richard Johnston G, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Nevado del Cocuy* traídas de Flickr 

Pico Ritacuba Blanco, el punto más alto de la Sierra Nevada del Cocuy con una altura estimada entre 5330 5410 m.s.n.m., el colombiano Erwin Kraus en los años cuarenta le puso una altura de 5492 metros.

El Ritacuba Blanco y la estupidez de los pinos by Ana Bradbury, on Flickr

Ritacuba Blanco by Chibcha, on Flickr

Valle de los Cojines

Valle de los cojines by Mara Laboratorio, on Flickr

Valle de los Cojines by JosePacheco, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Parque Nacional Natural Serranía de Chiribiquete*

- Extensión: 27.820 km² [1][2]
- Altura: entre 200 y 1.000 m.s.n.m.
- Clima: cálido húmedo
- Temperatura: promedio de 24º
- Año de creación: 1989
- Localización: El parque se encuentra ubicado entre los departamentos de Caquetá y Guaviare, en la jurisdicción de los municipios de San Vicente del Caguán y Puerto Solano, departamento del Caquetá y San José del Guaviare, departamento del Guaviare.

Las extensas formaciones rocosas de la Serranía de Chiribiquete y los tupidos bosques que las circundan son un espectáculo imponente.

La Serranía de Chiribiquete fue el territorio tradicional de la etnia aborigen conocida como Karijona; en el área del Parque es posible observar las pinturas dejadas en las paredes de roca por esta cultura. Bosques muy densos y sabanas inundables enmarcan la serranía, formando un conjunto paisajístico de incomparable belleza.

*Descripción del área:*

La Serranía de Chiribiquete constituye uno de los remanentes importantes de la cadena rocosa perteneciente a las formaciones del Precámbrico y Paleozoico que forman parte del escudo Guayanés. Estas extensas formaciones rocosas rodeadas de bosques muy densos son un espectáculo imponente.

La unidad geográfica del Parque Nacional Natural Serranía de Chiribiquete fue el territorio tradicional de la etnia aborigen conocida como Karijona, cuyos integrantes poseían costumbres sobresalientes como el uso de las ceñidas fajas que llevaban entre el tórax y las caderas, elaboradas con fibras vegetales y teñidas con vivos colores; el pelo muy largo y pelucas hechas con fibras vegetales de color negro. En el área del Parque es posible observar las pinturas dejadas en las paredes de roca por esta cultura.

*Localización:*

Se encuentra ubicado entre los departamentos de Caquetá y Guaviare, en la jurisdicción de los municipios de San Vicente del Caguán y Puerto Solano, departamento del Caquetá y San José del Guaviare, departamento del Guaviare. [3]

Chiribiquete from the air by DE UNA Colombia Tours, on Flickr

Chiribiquete from the air by DE UNA Colombia Tours, on Flickr

Chiribiquete from the air by DE UNA Colombia Tours, on Flickr

Chiribiquete from the air by DE UNA Colombia Tours, on Flickr

Chiribiquete from the air by DE UNA Colombia Tours, on Flickr

Chiribiquete from the air by DE UNA Colombia Tours, on Flickr

Chiribiquete from the air by DE UNA Colombia Tours, on Flickr
​


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

Wonderful photos of the Eastern Savannah in the wet season, I love how from the dry season to the wet season there's a massive colour shift from yellow/orange to green.

Shame about the faded photos of the Chiribiquete rock formation in the Amazon. There should be more quality photos of this incredible formation. I'll see if I can find some.


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

BOGOTA






















































​


----------



## GaspareCO (Apr 13, 2013)

*Neusa dam*, Colombia


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

Tatacoa Desert


credits to Hernando Salgado


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*COLOMBIA - Magical Realism*


















​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Bogota
The Capital


Bogotá - vista nocturna by RobertContrer, on Flickr
*​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Tusa Hill
Cerro Tusa*
Venecia - Department of Antioquia

_*

_Cerro_Tusa. _/\_ by [j]tOy_, on Flickr*_​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Entrerrios - Department of Antioquia



tarde Entrerrios by Juan Pablo Roldan, on Flickr
*​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*City of **Medellin*

_*

Primer aniversario de MiMedellín by Medellín Ciudad Inteligente, on Flickr*_​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*The Guajira Department*

_*JEPIRRA_guajira by LEGOestudio, on Flickr*_​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Tota - Boyaca*

*

Tota, Boyaca. by Chite Yarumo, on Flickr*

​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Salento - Quindio



Colombian Landscape by szeke, on Flickr


*​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*City of Popayan*

_*

Popayán - 2 by José M. Arboleda, on Flickr*_​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Taganga - Santa Marta*

_*

Taganga by Sublime Digital, on Flickr*_​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta*

_*

Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta by AKDonini, on Flickr*_​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Salento *
Quindio

*
Palma de Cera by szeke, on Flickr*​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Palacio Lievano
Bogota*

*
Palacio Lievano by -Mcjan, on Flickr*​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*City of Medellin*

*
Untitled by JCQuevedo20, on Flickr*​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Sogamoso*
Boyaca

*
Watering onions by Diego Cambiaso, on Flickr*​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*City of Bogota*

*

ciclorruta calle 92 by carlosfpardo, on Flickr*​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Cabo San Juan*
Tayrona National Park

_*
Cabo San Juan, Parque Tayrona by Sublime Digital, on Flickr*_​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*City of Cartagena de Indias*

_*
Unicartagena by Sublime Digital, on Flickr*_​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Suesca
Cundinamarca
*
_*
Las rocas de Suesca by Mauricio Candamil, on Flickr*_​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Nevado del Ruiz*

_*
DSC_0193 by DanielGonzálezt, on Flickr*_​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Cocuy National Park*

_*
Laguna de la Plaza II by th3rdman, on Flickr*_​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*City of Bogota*

*
Overview . . . by [ M A T R I O S H K A ] ®, on Flickr*​


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Andes*

*Iguana Cañon*
Santander










cañon de las iguanas by fernando niño, on Flickr



IMCañón de las Iguanas by espentonado, on Flickr
​


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*ANDES*

BOGOTA
*Route 68*


Bogotá by RubioBuitrago, on Flickr​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Museo el Castillo*
City of Medellin
_*

DSC03141 by darycadavid, on Flickr


El otro lado del castillo by darycadavid, on Flickr*_​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Rio Frio*
Tamesis - Antioquia

*
Rio frio, Tamesis Antioquia by (サリ) Sara Pulgarin D, on Flickr*​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Desierto de la Tatacoa*
Neiva - Huila

_*

Le Désert de Tatacoa by Montre ce qu'il voit!, on Flickr*_​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

Tayrona National Park

*
La Plage du Tayrona by Montre ce qu'il voit!, on Flickr*​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Amazonas Region*

*
Coucher de Soleil en Amazonie by Montre ce qu'il voit!, on Flickr*​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Tota Lake*
Boyaca

*
playa blanca by fabianguiza, on Flickr*​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

Jamundi
Valle del Cauca



Bike Ride: Cali to Popayán by AKDonini, on Flickr​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Simijaca*
Cundinamarca

*
Green Mountain. by Alfonso.vecino, on Flickr*​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Pan de Azucar Moor*
Boyaca
*

Diversidad no tiene limites - Páramo Colombiano. by Alfonso.vecino, on Flickr


Laguna Páramo de Pan de Azúcar. by Alfonso.vecino, on Flickr*​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Bahía Blanca *
Laguna de Tota

*
Bahía Blanca - Laguna de Tota. by Alfonso.vecino, on Flickr*​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Chicamocha canyon*
Santander

*
Cañón del Chicamocha. by Alfonso.vecino, on Flickr*​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Simijaca*
Cundinamarca

_*
Landscape by Alfonso.vecino, on Flickr*_​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Bahia Solano *
Choco

_*
Playa Almejal by Montre ce qu'il voit!, on Flickr*_​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*San Gil *
Santander

*
Parapente au Dessus du Canyon de Chicamocha by Montre ce qu'il voit!, on Flickr*​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Neiva *
Huila

_*
Coucher de Soleil dans le Désert de Tatacoa by Montre ce qu'il voit!, on Flickr*_​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Choachi*
Cundinamarca

_*
La Cascade Choachi by Montre ce qu'il voit!, on Flickr*_​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*El Peñol*
Guatape - Antioquia

_*
El Peñol by Montre ce qu'il voit!, on Flickr*_​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Salento*
Quindio

*
La Playa by szeke, on Flickr*​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Ulloa*
Valle del Cauca

*
sunset and rain in valley by JORGE LONDONO PHOTOGRAPHER, on Flickr*​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Paramo de Santurban*
Santander

*
Santurbán by Fredy Gómez Suescún, on Flickr*​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Mesa de los Santos*
Santander

_*
Salto del Duende by Fred Fraces, on Flickr*_​


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*ANDES*

Seminario Menor
*BOGOTA*


Pasado inconcluso by Alma de ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## carloso78 (Aug 14, 2008)

:applause: 

Excelente trabajo, Kristen.


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

carloso78 said:


> :applause:
> 
> Excelente trabajo, Kristen.


Gracias.


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

How about a couple of pictures of the sublime *Columbus Theatre* in Bogota.



By El Tiempo


Techo en el Teatro Colón by juandiegocastillo, on Flickr


3 Mundos by juandiegocastillo, on Flickr

​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá (Landscapes)*


Villa de Leyva by Gedsman, on Flickr


Villa de Leyva by Gedsman, on Flickr


Villa de Leyva by Gedsman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Villa de Leyva, Boyacá*


Villa de Leyva by Gedsman, on Flickr


Villa de Leyva by Gedsman, on Flickr


Villa de Leyva by Gedsman, on Flickr


Villa de Leyva by Gedsman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena*


Santa Marta by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Santa Marta by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Santa Marta by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cartagena, Bolívar*


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cartagena, Bolívar*


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cartagena, Bolívar*


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cartagena, Bolívar*


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cartagena, Bolívar*


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cartagena, Bolívar*


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cartagena, Bolívar*


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cartagena, Bolívar*


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cartagena, Bolívar*


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cartagena, Bolivar*


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cartagena, Bolivar*


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Cartagena, Bolívar*_


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena*


Santa Marta by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Santa Marta by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Santa Marta by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guatapé, Antioquia*


Guatapé by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Guatapé by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Guatapé by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## AVM608 (Aug 21, 2007)

El Peñol-Guatape dam

REPRESA PEÑOL-GUATAPE by AVM608, en Flickr

REPRESA PEÑOL-GUATAPE by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## MiguelKNA (Nov 10, 2007)

Undoubtedly, Colombia is the most beautiful country in the Americas, a greeting from the cold Chile. I saw this tread carefully m eager to give back to learn more about Colombia.


----------



## modestman (Feb 1, 2015)

MiguelKNA said:


> Undoubtedly, Colombia is the most beautiful country in the Americas, a greeting from the cold Chile. I saw this tread carefully m eager to give back to learn more about Colombia.


Chile is amazing.


----------



## killer_87 (Dec 6, 2009)

the last images of Little islands, What kind are those tres pines?. They caught my atention, because Suoth America does't have natural pines species.


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Next.


----------

